# ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 Drivers



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

I recently downloaded a demo of Sim Railroads! and it said that it detected my video card drivers were outdated. So I went to ATI's website, and can't find updated drivers for my video card. In fact, I can't find anything on Radeon X1400 drivers.

My computer is an Aspire 5670. The Acer website has video card drivers on them, but they are the ones that came with my computer, they haven't updated them.

So I was hoping someone else knew where to get the drivers, or if they could find them on the ATI website. It's possible I missed them.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I have the version of the 5670 with the x1600, and I've been using the radeon omega drivers (http://omegadrivers.net) with great success.

See if they do anything for you.


----------

